# hedgie doesn’t run on wheel



## hanviiia (Jul 13, 2021)

i have a two month old hedgie ( a little younger) and he won’t run on his wheel, i had gotten him a normal wheel and he would never run on it, so i got him a saucer wheel and he still won’t use it, i put worms and food on it to get him on but he will literally just turn it so it’s right in front of his face , he’s nit not active, when i take him out of the cage he’ll walk around like he owns the place, but he won’t run on his wheel and won’t run in a ball either, i feel like he’s not getting as much exercise as he should be


----------



## Stiles (Jun 16, 2021)

Just 


hanviiia said:


> i have a two month old hedgie ( a little younger) and he won’t run on his wheel, i had gotten him a normal wheel and he would never run on it, so i got him a saucer wheel and he still won’t use it, i put worms and food on it to get him on but he will literally just turn it so it’s right in front of his face , he’s nit not active, when i take him out of the cage he’ll walk around like he owns the place, but he won’t run on his wheel and won’t run in a ball either, i feel like he’s not getting as much exercise as he should be


Just be patient and give him time he will use it 🦔


----------



## Audz_ (Jul 10, 2021)

At first my hedgehog did not like running on her wheel either, eventually once she got comfortable with her surroundings and everything she started to use her wheel! Not to mention he is pretty little and sometimes when they are super young they can be uninterested


----------



## hanviiia (Jul 13, 2021)

Audz_ said:


> At first my hedgehog did not like running on her wheel either, eventually once she got comfortable with her surroundings and everything she started to use her wheel!


okay good! thank you!!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

A lot of hogs also struggle with saucer wheels. And even if they dont it can cause them long term back issues.

The angle of running on the sauce wheel bends their backs too much, which in the long run will create problems.

Your better off with a Bucket wheel or similar to it, at least the size and shape. Its better on their backs (so long as its 14" or bigger) as they run with their backs straight not curved or hunched or both.

So yes he young and very likey still getting used to things, but the wheel is still not a great choice.


----------

